# Problem mit dem Übereinanderzeichnen von Bildern



## Lacrul (5. Sep 2003)

Hallo Javaentwickler,

ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich einfach keine Lösung fine obwohl ich denke es ist eigentlich etwas ganz banales.

Problem:

Nehmen wir an ich habe zwei Bilder in einer datei und lade diese in ein Programm. Beide bilder lassen sich nur in ihrer ganzen viereckigen form hinzeichnen. Beispielsweise ist ein bild ein planet und das zweite zeigt ein raumschiff bei dem der rand des raumschiffs schwarz ist. Animiere ich jetzt das ganze indem ich das raumschiff über den planenten fliegen lasse  überdeckt das ganze viereckige bild d.h. der schwarze rand des raumschiffbildes den planenten wenn sich das raumschiff über dem planenten befindet. Was ich will ist eine funktion die beispielsweise alles was in dem bild schwarz ist nicht zeichnet und das was darunter liegt sichtbar läst. So zu sagen wie der bluescreen-ffekt im fernsehen. ich hoffe das hat hier jemand verstanden und kennt das probelem und vieleicht auch eine lösung. Schließlich ist das doch etwas ganz normales. die technik wird in jedem computer spiel verwendet.

Für jede hilfe bin ich schon mal im vorraus dankbar

Lacrul


----------



## bummerland (5. Sep 2003)

ich denke, am einfachsten wäre, du bearbeitest das Bild, speichserst es als GIF und machst den schwarzen rand transparent.


----------



## Nobody (5. Sep 2003)

dazu fällt mir ein kleingkeit ein die ich zur zeit habe:

ich verwende bilder und labels & co auf einmal jedoch muss ich die labels jedesmal neuzeichnen lassen, ist das normal oder habe ich was falsch gemacht? (hab in keiner lektüre darüber was gefunden)


----------



## DTR (5. Sep 2003)

Wann musst du es neu Zeichen lassen?


----------



## Lacrul (6. Sep 2003)

Hallo,

jetzt nicht von meinem thema ablenken.

Ich bin immer noch am verzweifeln. Wie meinst du das den hintergrund der .gif transparent machen? das muß ich dann wohl bei der bild erzeugung erledigen? und java zeichnet das bild dann auch ohne seinen hintergrund?


----------



## bummerland (6. Sep 2003)

normalerweise ja. soweit ich weiss, kann man mit photoshop transparente bilder erzeugen.


----------



## Nobody (6. Sep 2003)

wenn du den adope photo shop 2 verwendest mache es so:
die ebenen auf den hintergrund reduzieren, dann den magischen radiergummi auswählen und den rahmen um das objekt löschen. dann für web speichern auswählen und hintergrund auf nichts setzen und transparenz aktivieren.


----------

